# List you lights



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Start a thread listing everyones lighting setups in planted aquariums. Include watts and type of light.









For now all i have is single flourecent strip...looking to upgrade for planted tank.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

2X15w single strip on 5g tank (just added a second light yesterday)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

4x55w AHSupply bright kit over a 75. Does the trick for all plants that I have aquired. @ 25 spiecies or so


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

4 strips of 32 watt T-12 fluorescents bought from Home Depot over my 40 gallon. Works out to 3 wpg and I haven't found a single plant I don't have bright enough light to grow. Whole setup cost me less than 40 dollars as well


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> 4 strips of 32 watt T-12 fluorescents bought from Home Depot over my 40 gallon. Works out to 3 wpg and I haven't found a single plant I don't have bright enough light to grow. Whole setup cost me less than 40 dollars as well
> [snapback]1112695[/snapback]​


that's a bargain..







sounds great Twitch.. My setup is maybe a bit overkill, it takes a good while for new plants to start growing vertically. A lot of my stem plants grow horozontally for a month before they get used to the serious intensity.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> 4 strips of 32 watt T-12 fluorescents bought from Home Depot over my 40 gallon. Works out to 3 wpg and I haven't found a single plant I don't have bright enough light to grow. Whole setup cost me less than 40 dollars as well
> [snapback]1112695[/snapback]​


AT HOME DEPOT
I bought 4 48" 40watt [email protected]/ea output(daylight delux brightest without the yellow) for $14 
2 double 48" light fixures for $7.50/ea totol of 160watts= $15
ALL TOTAL=$35 
My tank is super bright


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I put together my own system 3 electronic ballasts running 3 florescent 5500k 25watt lights and florscrent 3 8000k 25watt total of 150watts. This is on a 240 gallon tank. I have some other lights as well but they are not plugged it yet since i don't have the plants or substrate i want yet.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

On my 125:

2x Jebo 36inch dual 54w power compact 
-Bulbs: 2x 6700k 54w Coral Life

1x Aquamedic 6ft 8 x 39w T5 bulbs
-Bulbs: 4x 6700k 39w T5 and 4x 10,000k 39w T5... both types of bulb by Aquamedic

My 20 long:

1x 30 inch All Glass PC fixture
-Bulb 1x 54w 6700k Coral Life blub

2x 30 inch T12 shop light with plant bulbs from home depot


----------

